# Any Americans Living In Marche?



## mcohen (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

We're an American couple who live six months a year in the town of Pergola in the Pesaro-Urbino part of Marche. We would love to make contact with other Americans who live nearby, and hopefully get together for a coffee and some chat about life in this region. Unfortunately due to visa restrictions, we cannot buy a car here, so our options for long distance travel are limited.

Best,

Michael & Liz


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mcohen said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're an American couple who live six months a year in the town of Pergola in the Pesaro-Urbino part of Marche. We would love to make contact with other Americans who live nearby, and hopefully get together for a coffee and some chat about life in this region. Unfortunately due to visa restrictions, we cannot buy a car here, so our options for long distance travel are limited.
> 
> ...


there are a lot of americans in le marche and abruzzo 

i can put you in tuch with some if you like allso as forb nthe car you can buy a car i know somone whose american italian who does it for people all the time if you want contact details pm me


----------



## mcohen (May 15, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> there are a lot of americans in le marche and abruzzo
> 
> i can put you in tuch with some if you like allso as forb nthe car you can buy a car i know somone whose american italian who does it for people all the time if you want contact details pm me


Hi Pudd, 

I'd love to have some contacts with Americans in our region. As for the car, our dilemma is we can't buy one until we get residency, and we don't qualify financially.

Thanks for writing.


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello Michael & Liz-

We are Arlene and Larry who live in the historic center of Ascoli Piceno. We have been here a bit over 18 months. We are originally from Southern California, are retired and very much at home in Ascoli. There are a few other Americans here plus a friendly circle of Italians who have been very welcoming to us. There is a convenient rail spur into Ascoli if you are inclined to visit down this way. By private message, we can give you our Blog site to give you some feel for this area.

Welcome to L'Marche'. It is a great place to live.


----------



## mcohen (May 15, 2014)

Larry and Arlene said:


> Hello Michael & Liz-
> 
> We are Arlene and Larry who live in the historic center of Ascoli Piceno. We have been here a bit over 18 months. We are originally from Southern California, are retired and very much at home in Ascoli. There are a few other Americans here plus a friendly circle of Italians who have been very welcoming to us. There is a convenient rail spur into Ascoli if you are inclined to visit down this way. By private message, we can give you our Blog site to give you some feel for this area.
> 
> Welcome to L'Marche'. It is a great place to live.


Hi Arlene and Larry,

Thanks for responding to my post. My wife and I went to Ascoli four years ago, when we were searching for the right place to buy an apartment in Marche. We loved it, but felt we wanted to live in a small town. We definitely want to go back sometime, and if so, we'd love to get together with you. I'm from Southern California as well.

Also let us know if you are traveling in the north of Marche and maybe we can get a coffee and chat.

Best,

Michael


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Michael & Liz-

Lets keep in touch. We are going back to see family for a month. Leaving in about a week. We should be back by the last part of February. Lets keep in touch.

Larry & Arlene


----------

